
Judge: Strip clubs, other 'disfavored' businesses entitled to PPP loans - onetimemanytime
https://news.trust.org/item/20200511212058-s2wvj
======
onetimemanytime
Totally agree, if it was /is and meet the criteria, why not? They pay taxes
and have employees too and were affected by the Covid.

